# NEC for installing an outlet in a crawl-space?



## kooshball (Nov 8, 2009)

I need to install a switched outlet in my crawlspace and would like to install it according to NEC but as a DIY'er I don't have the code book handy.

Main question is: do I need to use a GFCI outlet and or an "outdoor outlet assembly"? My crawl is dry and this will not be used for a sump pump. I plan to use it to power a 300W indoor / outdoor 12V magnetic transformer.

I appreciate your advice.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes it needs to be a GFI or GFI protected.
No, it does not need an outdoor cover.


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

You mention that it is to be switched. I would have it be fed from a GFCI breaker, or install a GFCI receptacle before the switch and have the switch control a 'regular' receptacle. Many GFI receptacles I've installed trip instantly when the power is first established. If you put the switch before the GFI, there's a chance it will trip when the switch is turned on. Check it first...might save you some headaches.


----------



## kooshball (Nov 8, 2009)

SD515 said:


> You mention that it is to be switched. I would have it be fed from a GFCI breaker, or install a GFCI receptacle before the switch and have the switch control a 'regular' receptacle. Many GFI receptacles I've installed trip instantly when the power is first established. If you put the switch before the GFI, there's a chance it will trip when the switch is turned on. Check it first...might save you some headaches.


Good point, I might be lucky and find that it is already on a GFCI breaker as that same feed is switching several exterior line voltage fixtures. If I find that I am already on a GCFI breaker, do I need the GFCI outlet as well or is it already protected?

thanks


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

I've never had any problems with switched GFIC receps.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Just becarefull where you get the GFCI circuit from and it should not be from either kitchen or bathroom both have GFCI and the codes do not allow that to be extended out of the " room " 

I have no issue with switched GFCI reccetpales I know it will be pain in arse in first time but after that it will work just fine, but I rather run this in GFCI breaker and go to the switch then standard recetaplae and marked stated " GFCI protected " so you know it is on GFCI in case someone try to figure out why the recetpale do not work.

Merci,Marc


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Kooshball, if the line is already on a GFCI breaker then you do not need a GFCI receptacle, it's already protected. Marc, the frenchelectrician makes a good point about not using the kitchen or bath circuits.


----------



## bhound84 (Mar 29, 2010)

a GFCI rec is only required in a crawl space if it is at or below grade level. If this is not the case, a GFCI is not required per 210.8(4)


----------

